# Instalacao via Livecd amd64 nao funciona

## edualcos

Ola a todos.

Estou tentando instalar o gentoo 64 btis em 4 maquinas xeon dual:

```
processor   : 0

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 15

model      : 6

model name   : Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 3.00GHz
```

O livecd inicia normalmente, contudo ao usar o instalador grafico do gentoo, este nao consegue particioanr direito o HD , entao recorro ao recommended layout e, quando passa a secao dos mount points, ele inica a copia dos arquivos. Entao ele para simplesmente sempre que alcanca o copying dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r2 (50/116).Ja gravei diversas isos de mirros diferentes e utilizei de tres gravadores de cd-rw diferentes.

Como instalar o gentoo 64bits em um intel xeon dual? sera que a iso nao funciona com esse processador? eu acho que nao.

Pensei que fosse gravacao defeituosa, mas como eu disse acima eu gravei isos de mirros diferentes e utilizei drivers de cd-rw diferentes, queimei ate uma iso no Nero/Windows e nada.   :Crying or Very sad: 

Perdi 6 cds nessa ""brincadeira".   :Shocked: 

Ressaltando: DELL PRECISION 490

Ab, Eduardo.

----------

## baldeante

 *edualcos wrote:*   

> Ola a todos.
> 
> Estou tentando instalar o gentoo 64 btis em 4 maquinas xeon dual:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Se o md5um esta correcto nas isos os cd's devem estar ok, eu sempre tive problemas com a instalação gráfica, sempre com um pacote a não ser copiado ou um erro a instalar algum pacote a solução para mim passou sempre pela instalação em linha de comandos mas como deves compreender leva o seu tempo ... mas resulta sempre ....

O problema da instalação gráfica e não poder continuar no ponto onde parou .... ou pelo menos na ultima versão que testei não era possível mas há muito tempo que não testo a instalação gráfica ...

----------

